# 2 receivers on 1 TV



## Justin_tx (Oct 10, 2005)

I have 2 dual tuner DirecTV DVR receivers (1 SD, 1 HD) that I'd like to connect to 1 TV. I only have 2 lines running to the location where the receivers will be. Is this as simple as putting a splitter on the lines before the receivers, or 2 splitters, one for each line. Is this going to work? If this is possible, what kind of splitter do I need?

I have a 6x8 Multi-Sw in the attic. Just trying to avoid running 2 new lines if possible.

thanks
Justin


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

What is the specific model of the DirecTV DVR SD receiver?

You "might" be able to.

Is it an R22?

And if so you would need to change it all over to a SWiM set up (you'll have to do a search on SWiM)


----------



## Justin_tx (Oct 10, 2005)

It's an R10


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Well with that "old" of equipment, ya you will have to run extra lines.

Unless you want to contact D* about Whole-Home DVR. They would probably to it for cheaper but you would probably have to lock in for another 2 years.


----------



## Justin_tx (Oct 10, 2005)

I was afraid of that just by looking briefly at SWiM when you suggested it.
Whole-Home is the avenue I've been looking at too...Thanks for your assistance/advice.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

R10's are not SWM compatible so it would have to be replaced for the whole home upgrade.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Since you already have to lines coming into the room where the receivers are, you can use an A/B switch. But in this case you can only use one or the other receiver. You can use both at the same time. But that would defeat the two receivers convenience. So running two extra lines is necessary to achieve full signal to each receiver.


----------

